# Spouse visa refusal



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi my visa refused due to took wrong english language test as not ukvi catagery... I received decision latter 3/3/2017.. Than i took new ielts test accroding their requirements and applied for appeal 1/4/2017... I want to know about how take its long.... If decision overturn or if go to court....


----------



## Freddyboy1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

NiRabab said:


> Hi my visa refused due to took wrong english language test as not ukvi catagery... I received decision latter 3/3/2017.. Than i took new ielts test accroding their requirements and applied for appeal 1/4/2017... I want to know about how take its long.... If decision overturn or if go to court....


I'm sorry, but an appeal is a waste of time and money. You did not have the correct certificate at the time of application, and that's what counts.

Now that you have your certificate all you can do is to submit a new application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

At the very least, you should have taken your new test before they made their decision to refuse you. Ok, you didn't know your previous test wasn't valid.


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

But now i apply for appeal is it correct or not have any chances to ECM decision overturn


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes i think it was valid... After refusal i knew about that it is not valid or not met the requirement my husband force me to apply for appeal ... Now tell me plz any chance overturn becouse i appeal against human right nd as,a plea


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Which test did you take?


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

First test was ielts in general mode not as ukvi catagery 2nd test which i took after refusal for appeal was A1 life skill for ukvi


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

NiRabab said:


> Yes i think it was valid... After refusal i knew about that it is not valid or not met the requirement my husband force me to apply for appeal ... Now tell me plz any chance overturn becouse i appeal against human right nd as,a plea


They've correctly refused your application as you have not sat the correct language test.

It's not likely that they'll overturn your decision as it's incumbent on you to know and sit the correct examination.

It is also unlikely that they'll overturn your decision on human rights grounds as no human rights have been violated nor would any rights be violated if you were to remain in Pakistan until you have received a visa.


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

> It is also unlikely that they'll overturn your decision on human rights grounds as no human rights have been violated nor would any rights be violated if you were to remain in Pakistan until you have received a visa.


I cant understand what is trying to say


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Reply anyone plz joppah....


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

NiRabab said:


> Reply anyone plz joppah....


Are you sure you passed the English test?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

NiRabab said:


> I cant understand what is trying to say


What I am trying to say is that you have no case for the Home Office to overturn your refusal on Human Rights grounds... your human rights were _not_ violated in refusing your application (you failed to sit the correct English Language evaluation exam) and no human rights are being violated by having you remain in Pakistan until your application has been approved.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As others have said, you are wasting your time and money appealing against the decision. Just make a fresh application submitting your new test pass, and updating other documents if necessary. You will have to pay the new full fees, but that's the only way you will get your visa.


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes I m sure that is not ur problem Mr... 
Thank u joppah and everyone


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Apart from refusing you Entry on failing Language Requirement, was the ECO satisfied with everything else, such as Financial etc?


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes there was no another objection,all other requiremnts was met like financial,accomodation nd all documents expact ielts I GOT B1 level just there was not registered as ukvi and no have nuique verified code so my visa refused


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Then it is simple choice. Just re-apply with new application include IELTS A1 certificate. It will be quicker.


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

But i applied for appeal


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

NiRabab said:


> But i applied for appeal


You will not win the appeal, plain and simple.

The English test is not approved, therefore you were correctly refused. There is no way around this.

You also do not have a human rights case.


Your only option is to reapply with an approved test.


----------



## NiRabab (Apr 12, 2017)

Really? can i cancel my appeal? Appeal fee not charge yet!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to withdraw your appeal. Just re-apply for visa.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

You can appeal and make new application same time there is no rule against it. You need to contact tribunal and tell them you do not want to continue with appeal.

I do not understand why you are being so stubborn. So many people have given you advise, but I think you just want to hear what you would like to hear, which is that you should continue with Appeal.

You are making a simple case into a long case.

It's your choice.


----------

